# Southsea Coffee Co.



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Went to visit a mate in Southsea yesterday and was keen to try out this place on Osbourne Road, just off the common, if anyone's familiar.

Website is http://southseacoffee.tumblr.com/

They use Hasbean Jailbreak as their espresso blend, but I went for a coffee from their brew bar menu and had a V60 Kenyan Karani Peaberry and really enjoyed it.

I'm very much the novice in terms of describing flavour but as a customer, I was very satisfied as a customer in terms of the layout of the shop and the service provided. The staff were friendly and there also looked to be some tasty food on offer too! Prices were fair with my coffee costing £2.50.

Free wifi and also a selection of home brew kit available to buy, along with bags of coffee.

Would definitely return.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

One to remember next time I'm there


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

It's a nice little place.

There's also Sellers Coffee House on the corner of Castle Road and Kent Road. They use Limini coffee which I've not tried.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just popped in for a filter and crumpets.

Really nice place, been a couple of times now.

It has that utopian vibe thing going on (e.g. gluten free, green power shakes etc.) always busy, but quite relaxed, great food.

Ordered a V60 with Has Bean Finca Kattia (Yellow Honey). Lemons upfront, and a pleasant hazelnut/toffee thing going on. Twas good.

If you are visiting portsmouth, well worth a look anyway

Cheers


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aphelion said:


> Just popped in for a filter and crumpets.
> 
> Really nice place, been a couple of times now.
> 
> ...


They are lovely people. They have their own custom espresso blend now.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> They are lovely people. They have their own custom espresso blend now.


Yeh I noticed they had some bags of that.

I usually have an espresso and flat white there, which

used to consist of jailbreak mainly (also good).

I remember talking to them a year ago, and they were desperate to push more naturals etc. (maybe the general public ain't ready for that yet









What does the blend consist of Gary?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its Malawi & Burundi


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Its Malawi & Burundi


Cool, will check it out


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Had some great coffee there a year or so back. Lovely place.


----------



## jamonation (Dec 29, 2015)

I know its an old thread, but I can't help but give a bump because the coffee and atmosphere are great. I was there this past Saturday, and the place was jammed full of people. I chatted with the owner for a bit and then ordered a cappuccino (they use whole milk).

I don't remember their current blend - it could have been part Guatemalan and part Ethiopian, still from hasbeen.

I was impressed with how even it was between milk chocolate, bourbon, and some fruity notes. My partner agreed, though she said that it was a bit too muted, and she wanted to taste more of it in all aspects.

Highly recommend.


----------

